# Newer cameria is giving people a black eye...



## herbycanopy (Jan 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone might know what is making people look like they have black eyes? It does not happen much but when it does it appears random; night, day, good or bad lighting.

Here is an example...


----------



## Pugs (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of camera?  You shooting RAW or .jpg?  What post-processing are you doing?  So on and so forth...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hard to see on your (very small) sample picture, but it's probably mostly the light...


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2010)

Heck of a small image for us to use for evaluation, but it looks like the catchlight is dead center and the focus is not sharp. If your camera is in TTL mode the pre-flashes are constricting their pupils.

In professionally made images of people, the eye's have gotten post processing attention by lightening the whites of the eyes, increasing the the saturation (or just flat out changing the eye color) and local sharpening.


----------



## herbycanopy (Jan 2, 2010)

The camera is a HP Photosmart R725, the photos are JPGs, and there I have not made any changes to this photo after taking it.


----------



## herbycanopy (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for a double post but I just found a photo that is really bad. I find it odd that the two ladies are the ones that have black eyes.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, looks like some automatic red eye reduction gone horribly wrong.

It's probably some kinda of custom setting.

Read your manual, find out what that setting is, and turn it off.


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## mrdemin (Jan 3, 2010)

I almost peed my pants hahaha


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

That's.....unusual.

Hewlett-Parkard is making cameras?


----------



## Ebag17 (Jan 3, 2010)

Bhahhaahaha that is hilarious. I would just leave it....


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 3, 2010)

Ebag17 said:


> Bhahhaahaha that is hilarious. I would just leave it....



+1 :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2010)

Arrrggghhh

I think Pirates Day is September 19 or there abouts.


----------



## Big (Jan 3, 2010)

It kinda scared the crap out of me in that second group shot lol


----------



## bazooka (Jan 4, 2010)

That's just freakin' creepy.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 4, 2010)

step 1. Place camera on solid, flat surface.
step 2. Grab the nearest hammer (the larger the better)
step 3. Go nuts and have a blast

p.s. Do this as soon as you possibly can


----------



## mJs (Jan 4, 2010)

J.Kendall said:


> step 1. Place camera on solid, flat surface.
> step 2. Grab the nearest hammer (the larger the better)
> step 3. Go nuts and have a blast
> 
> p.s. Do this as soon as you possibly can


----------



## TokZik (Jan 4, 2010)

is it anything to do with the red eye feature spazing out ?


----------



## herbycanopy (Jan 4, 2010)

Good idea about the red eye correction going out. I will look into it.


----------



## herbycanopy (Jan 6, 2010)

Fixed...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Red-eye reduction?


----------



## TokZik (Jan 6, 2010)

what was causing it ?


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmmm... Wonder if the resolution involved a hammer and a credit card.


----------

